# What Happens when you have 2 ATV's for Snow Removal



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

1 ends up sitting under a snow covered tree.

Trying to hide in shame that it got demonted to sidewalk duty and has been down sized from a 60" blade to 48".

Thought is was a cool Pic

so I posted it here










Sublime out.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*lol*

:bluebouncNahhh, it was ashamed it isn't BLUE! :bluebounc


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Besides,....*

didn't you get enough snow yesterday to make the wife use it? lol
I'm down east of you....south of Oregon (Madison)....


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Humvee27;520518 said:


> :bluebouncNahhh, it was ashamed it isn't BLUE! :bluebounc


It has a Blue one in the family,










93 Honda 300 4x4,

LOL, 
Sublime out.


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

last time i checked yamahas trade mark color was blue, not polaris


----------



## justwheelit (Aug 28, 2008)

or honda (ride red)


----------

